
Can Archaeology Dogs Smell Ancient Time? - Vigier
https://www.sapiens.org/archaeology/archaeology-dogs/
======
Whitespace
Without reading the article, I would answer a resounding "yes."

Dogs can be trained to smell _cancer._ That is mind-bogglingly cool.

~~~
GuiA
There are anecdotal reports of doctors/nurses able to pick up certain typical
"illness smells" from their patients. Not sure if it's ever been studied more
in depth.

~~~
klyrs
Joy Milne has gained some recognition for being able to smell Parkinson's, and
that seems to getting some serious attention.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/03/23/8202745...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/03/23/820274501/her-incredible-sense-of-smell-is-helping-
scientists-find-new-ways-to-diagnose-di)

------
goldenkey
Still pretty silly that our phones don't have artificial noses on them for at
least things like Carbon Monoxide and other easy to detect noxious gases.

I am really glad Apple put an EKG into their Apple Watch without being
prompted by competition. Many people have been helped immensely by discovering
underlying heart conditions through it.

~~~
krisoft
"I am really glad Google put an EKG into their Apple Watch without being
prompted by competition." I'm confused. Which company put what in which
product?

~~~
goldenkey
Apple I meant, just fixed it. Mind slip, thanks for alerting me.

------
cabite
This makes sense. My dog spends considerably more time sniffing ground from a
pavement renewal project nearby. She may be sniffing smells that were left
here decades ago !

Also, a few months ago, an article was shared on HN explaining how dogs are
able to detect heat with their nose. And this makes sense too: whenever I
shower, my dog starts sniffing and scratching walls near the shower stall,
where the pipe is.

I bet she could sense a rat hidden inside a wall or in the ground. Predator™.

~~~
winrid
Or you have a leak! :)

